
Google’s Naked Face Of Evil - pauljonas
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2010/11/30/googles-naked-face-of-evil/
======
pauljonas
There is never "anyone home" at Google support. Whether it be a non-payment,
or other support issue, getting hold of a human being is impossible.

Business interests, consumers, customers all placed disadvantaged,
inconvenienced as Google rakes in billions.

I hope some legal action is initiated to right these wrongs.

~~~
johnny22
legal action because?

The only thing i can see, is if they actually "owe" you money, but for poor
support not so much.

